# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Make a textbox act like Excell Cell

## vuyiswamb

Hi All 

i am converting an Excell spreadsheet into an application. So i am doing automatic calculations like Excell do , for some  of the cells(textbox) should allow a user to enter the minus sign "-" , and this automatically minus value entered. So my issue here is if th the users enters that character it breaks my app's calculations. Does anyone have any idea how to bypass this ?

Thanks

----------


## MattP

Can you post the code you're using at the moment for the calculations?  Silverlight is just going to treat anything entered into the TextBox as a string.

----------


## leo_213

hi ,

Alright, if any body want to get some sample codes,you can turn to Excel.dll for silverlight,as I know, it provides trail version package,within it are sample codes and demos.This is a profressional component which I'm currently evaluating to process Excel cells on Silverlight platforms.Hope helps.

kind regards.

----------

